# Permanent Resident Permit application query



## iain79wmin (Mar 28, 2016)

Hello,

Further to an earlier post. When making my PRP application which I plan to make under 27 (g) as I have been married to an SA citizen for 4 years (living together for 7 years).

Do I still need a job offer or a business plan as part of the application?

My wife is planning to be self employed but my plans are a bit vague, managing uk property investments would make a small income but I plan to also look for employment once in SA.

Would I need something a bit more definite?

Thanks

Iain


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

iain79wmin said:


> Hello,
> 
> Further to an earlier post. When making my PRP application which I plan to make under 27 (g) as I have been married to an SA citizen for 4 years (living together for 7 years).
> 
> ...


You may get this PR permit, but the Immigration Act says 5 years. That said, it is based on a permanent relationship and thus you don't need to prove anything else. Once you have PR, you're good to go. The issue is what visa you'll use while you wait for your PR permit to go through.


----------



## iain79wmin (Mar 28, 2016)

LegalMan said:


> You may get this PR permit, but the Immigration Act says 5 years. That said, it is based on a permanent relationship and thus you don't need to prove anything else. Once you have PR, you're good to go. The issue is what visa you'll use while you wait for your PR permit to go through.



Many thanks that is very useful - we plan to apply from the UK and only make the move to SA should I successfully get a permanent resident permit. We have owned a house / lived together in London for the last 6 years I was hoping this should be enough evidence of a permanent relationship. We will have been married for 5 years in July 2017 but ideally I did not want to wait until then to make the application. Is this wise?

My wife jumped through many hoops to get her UK citizenship so I am prepared to do the same so we can start a life in SA.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

You can decide what you want to do in SA (what is your purpose: work, study, start a business) and then apply for a temporary residence visa based on being married to a SA citizen and then a Section 11(6) with the correct purpose. Then you can apply for PR later in 2017.


----------

